# Best Hymnal?



## C. M. Sheffield (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm pastoring a traditional Southern Baptist church using the 1991 Baptist Hymnal. It's about time to replace them. I'm not crazy about this hymnal but I also don't mind it. However, its no longer being published. It has been superseded by the 2008 Baptist Hymnal (which I won't tolerate). I really like the Trinity Hymnal (Baptist Edition). But I don't know if it would fly in my church. So I was wondering what Hymnal would be Theologically and historically robust, and baptistic without any of the modern fluff (i.e. _Shine Jesus Shine_). 

I know that I essentially discribed the Trinity Hymnal but perhaps there's another hymnal out there of which I am unaware.


----------



## Romans 9:16 (Oct 22, 2009)

Best Hymnal by far: The Psalter (however, it's not baptistic; it's Presbyterian - lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 22, 2009)

I've enjoyed the Majesty Hymnal, but you may want to check it out for yourself. It's especially good for musically educated people, because it includes all the meters, names of tunes, etc.

Majesty Music - Majesty Hymns - Maroon


----------



## carlgobelman (Oct 22, 2009)

Romans 9:16 said:


> Best Hymnal by far: The Psalter (however, it's not baptistic; it's Presbyterian - lol)



I thought the Psalter was Biblical, not Presbyterian...


----------



## Romans 9:16 (Oct 22, 2009)

carlgobelman said:


> Romans 9:16 said:
> 
> 
> > Best Hymnal by far: The Psalter (however, it's not baptistic; it's Presbyterian - lol)
> ...



Same thing (lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APuritansMind (Oct 22, 2009)

We use the Trinity Psalter and Hymns of Grace and Glory which has a partial Psalter in the back. Here's a link: Hymns of Grace and Glory (Burgundy Hardcover): Christianbook.com


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 22, 2009)

We love ours (CRC Psalter Hymnal of 1959) but the forms for baptism of infants would likely not be appreciated. (!) Psalms, Hymns, and Ecclesiastical Confessions and Creeds. Oh yeah.

No fluff, and for every 50 you order, you get one free pair of wooden shoes.


----------



## MarieP (Oct 22, 2009)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I'm pastoring a traditional Southern Baptist church using the 1991 Baptist Hymnal. It's about time to replace them. I'm not crazy about this hymnal but I also don't mind it. However, its no longer being published. It has been superseded by the 2008 Baptist Hymnal (which I won't tolerate). I really like the Trinity Hymnal (Baptist Edition). But I don't know if it would fly in my church. So I was wondering what Hymnal would be Theologically and historically robust, and baptistic without any of the modern fluff (i.e. _Shine Jesus Shine_).
> 
> I know that I essentially discribed the Trinity Hymnal but perhaps there's another hymnal out there of which I am unaware.



Why don't you think it would fly? I actually ran across a YouTube recording of a congregation singing a song from the TH, and it turns out the church is Pentecostal!

You could tell them that it has songs you'd find in the older Southern Baptist hymnals. At the my previous church, which was SBC, we used the 1975 version. It has a lot of the same hymns as the TH.

Now the hard part is getting them to consider the Confession in the back of it...

-----Added 10/22/2009 at 05:41:46 EST-----

[video=youtube;4HExDqv3gdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HExDqv3gdU[/video]


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 22, 2009)

You would be surprised about 'what flies'. It is worth suggesting. In my congregation (which used the NIV before I came), I was preaching from the ESV and NEVER thought that the NIVs would be gone. I suggested gently to the Session that we consider this version, and it was changed- ZERO controversy. 

The Trinity Hymnal is worth trying for- what do you have to lose?


----------



## JM (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.graceandtruthbooks.com/listdetails.asp?ID=78


----------

